# NASHVILLE | Projects & Construction



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Nashville Projects & Construction


Nashville TN - Skyline - Cumberland Bridge by Matt Pasant, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

An overview of recent and ongoing developments in Nashville: (Many thanks to Ron-n-TN!)



Ron-n-TN said:


> Here you go. Having trouble sleeping due to headache, so I figured I would get this on the board.
> 
> *Recently Finished
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

...



Ron-n-TN said:


> *Under Construction
> 
> -Omni Hotel
> 
> ...








Ron-n-TN said:


> *Proposed & close to starting
> 
> 
> -Rehab of Voorhees building
> ...






Ron-n-TN said:


> *Proposed*
> 
> 
> _-_*41-story mixed-use tower* *for the southeast corner of Fourth Avenue and Demonbreun Street, next to the Encore condominium tower*
> ...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Nashville is booming!:eek2: What about mass transit plans?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

LtBk said:


> Nashville is booming! What about mass transit plans?


Like so many cities, it evolves as funds become available. Here's the regional transit plan: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=vWfUwrIVpl4Mv1S5vQXQ9g&bvm=bv.49784469,d.aWM


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*505CST*

Status: proposed

A 30-40 story office tower to be built in downtown Nashville as market forces allow:









http://smithgill.com/work/505_church_street/









http://smithgill.com/work/505_church_street/









http://smithgill.com/work/505_church_street/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*SoBro*

Status: Prep

A 33 story residential tower slated for the South Broadway neighborhood:










Latest design at right.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*West End Summit*

Status: Proposed

A two, possibly 3 tower development west of downtown.









http://www.leainc.com/news/2012/10/...l-towers-set-to-begin-construction-next-year/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Omni Nashville - Music City Center*

A massive hotel convention complex nearing completion.











Omni hotel next door by Mr. Grumpypants, on Flickr


Music City Center by Titanfan, on Flickr


View of Nashville by Titanfan, on Flickr


Music City Center by Titanfan, on Flickr


Music City Center by Titanfan, on Flickr


MCC Upper Level by Titanfan, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mondrian at 12th and Laurel*

Status: U/C













MIRYDI said:


> Progress on the 270 ft. Mondrian at 12th & Laurel


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

LtBk said:


> Nashville is booming!:eek2: What about mass transit plans?


Yes! It is extremely exciting!


For public transport, not much unfortunately.  Though there is a planned East-West BRT Connector Route that will create a bus-only lane with stops which will connect East and West Nashville via Downtown.

Btw, thanks for the thread DP!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

22 floor highrise to begin construction in January



MIRYDI said:


> Well this came out of nowhere! On top of that it was raised from 14 floors to 22 floors. Slated to begin construction January 2014
> 
> *Proposed Green Hills project now includes taller tower*
> *Southern Land now planning for 300 residential units, new-to-town dining concepts*
> ...


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks DP for starting this thread!...:cheers1:

Edit: The sad part is I just now noticed it...icard:


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Developers unveil $700M Cool Springs master plan*

http://nashvillepost.com/news/2013/8...gs_master_plan



> Executives with development firms Highwoods Properties and SouthStar on Tuesday afternoon showcased their plans to develop about 90 acres of prime Cool Springs land into a mixed-use center called Ovation.
> The project, which will rise in the southeast quadrant of the Carothers Parkway-McEwen Drive intersection, will include about 350,000 square feet of retail space, 1.4 million square feet of offices, a 300-room hotel and a still-unspecified number of for-sale and for-lease residential units. About 57 acres of the 147-acre tract will be maintained as green space. If they complete Ovation as planned, Highwoods, Southstar and Bristol Development Group — which has been tapped to lead the apartment/condo work — will over time invest $700 million into the project.
> Ed Fritsch, president and CEO of Highwoods, said Ovation will meet his firm's goal of combining "a sophisticated blend of conservation and being able to grow the economy." He pointed out that plans call for a strong sense of connectivity between the site's live, work and play elements, letting shoppers, workers and residents transition easily from one sector to the other. (See below for some renderings; the development team's *website is here*.)
> The Ovation site — which has often been referred to as the Pickering property — sits across Carothers Parkway from the land where Vanderbilt University Medical Center is *building a campus* to house many of its Williamson County outpatient services. It is southeast of the prominent parcel on which Spectrum|Emery Properties has begun to develop its *Franklin Park project*, which will over time also bring to market more than 1 million square feet of office space.
> ...


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Dean unveils riverfront amphitheater, parks plan*
*Project costs could reach $40M *

http://nashvillepost.com/news/2013/8/27/dean_unveils_riverfront_amphitheater_parks_plan


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Nashville is indeed booming


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Nashville Mayor Proposes $80M Sounds Stadium Project At Sulphur Dell Site*

http://www.tnsportsauthority.com/bas...hur-dell-site/

*







*


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*OneC1ty gets new developer*

http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville...developer.html


> The OneC1ty health care technology campus planned on Charlotte Avenue has a new developer, _The Tennessean_ reports.
> According to _The Tennessean_, Dallas-based Cambridge Holdings Inc. has purchased the 19 acres off Charlotte for an as-yet unknown price. Cambridge replaces Health Care REIT of Ohio as the project's main backer. The project's local faces, however, are not changing. Brentwood-based JRG Ventures, which partnered with Health Care REIT, remains involved in the project, according to chairman and CEO Keith Gregg. Ryan Doyle, who has helped lead the project since its inception, has been hired by Cambridge to serve as general manager of OneC1ty Nashville.
> The $500 million project, announced in late 2011, calls for 1.2 million square feet of space over eight buildings. Since then one tenant, Tennessee Orthopaedic Alliance, has been announced for the project; TOA plans to lease 50,000 square feet.


The project

http://www.onec1tynashville.com/


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Charlotte developer eyes mixed-use tower for Row roundabout*

Building would rise 14 stories (157'), include retail space, 380 residences. 

Here is a link to the architect

http://www.rjtplusr....esidential.html


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Mid-October groundbreaking targeted for One City*
*First phase to include office building for Tennessee Orthopaedic Alliance *












*East Side Apartments to break ground Sept. 18*
http://nashvillepost.com/blogs/postbusiness/2013/9/12/east_side_apartments_to_break_ground_sept_18


> The approximately $7.4 million development will feature both for-rent flats and townhomes with their own garages.
> East Side Development Partners is using BACAR Constructors (general contractor), Quirk Designs (architect) and Avenue Bank (lender) for the residential development.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Look's like the Buckingham project is getting ready to start. 

Here is the new rendering. Personally, I like this new rendering better then the older one.

*Buckingham development on 21st Ave. S. across from Vanderbilt moves ahead*
Work may start soon for large $120 million-plus mixed-use project
http://www.tennessean.com/article/20...095/BUSINESS02

Quote:
The Indianapolis-based developer planning a large mixed-use development on 21st Avenue South across from Vanderbilt’s campus hopes to pull permits and start utility work and demolition within weeks, according to its lawyer.
Last week, Buckingham Cos. filed its final site plan for the $120 million-plus project with Metro’s planning department. Approval would allow the developer to obtain building and grading permits.
Overall, the development Buckingham plans on nearly 2 acres would include a roughly 180-room hotel, 350 apartment units and 39,130 square feet of restaurant and retail space, according to the filing. 
*Number of rooms for hotel increases*

Quote:
Among changes included in the final submission from Buckingham and the LaGasse family, the number of hotel rooms increased from 165, while the building area stayed the same


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Exclusive: First glimpse of Tony Giarratana's Sheet Music tower
*http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville...arratanas.html













> Last week we told you about Sheet Music, the 41-story mixed-use tower that developer Tony Giarratana is planning in SoBro.
> Today we bring you a rendering of the project, designed by Perkins+Will, which also designed the world's most expensive home.
> Sheet Music is slated for the southeast corner of Fourth Avenue and Demonbreun Street, next to the Encore condominium tower.
> The curvilinear project's current design consists of three main layers: parking, office space and 15 stories of residential or hotel rooms on top.
> *Giarratana said he is in talks with an international company for a headquarters that would anchor the high-rise*.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is the renderings for the The Music Row Roundabout Apartments.
17 stories, 178.5 ft.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Proposed roundabout tower gets commission approval*
http://nashvillepost.com/blogs/post...sed_roundabout_tower_gets_commission_approval












> The Metro Planning Commission on Thursday approved an out-of-town developer's request to modify the site plan currently in place via the Music Row Urban Design Overlay District, thus allowing for a project somewhat larger in scope than originally proposed.
> Charlotte, N.C.-based developer Childress Klein Properties had proposed the tower at 14 stories and no more than 150 feet tall, the maximum height the UDO allows. Now the company can build the tower at 16 stories and 178.5 feet tall. In addition, the commission vote will allow Childress Klein to reduce the street wall along Division Street frontage from the required 100 percent to approximately 66 percent so that a public plaza and a private courtyard amenity can be included.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Nashville's plan for SoBro-Gulch pedestrian bridge is big on bold*
*700-foot-long bridge could cost up to $16 million*

http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...lch-pedestrian-bridge-big-bold?nclick_check=1























> Mayor Karl Dean’s administration is moving forward on plans to connect SoBro and the Gulch, two of downtown Nashville’s hottest neighborhoods, with an architecturally eye-popping pedestrian bridge with a hefty price tag.
> In moves key to executing the project, Metro last month hired engineering and construction firms to oversee what city officials estimate could cost as much as $16 million to build.





> Conceptual plans, call for a 700-foot-long cable bridge that winds across the CSX rail lines, connecting 10th Avenue South of Cummins Station to Pine Street in the Gulch, near the rear of the new Pine Street Flats and Velocity apartments.
> A soaring 160-foot pillar, visible across downtown, would anchor the bridge on the SoBro end, with a shorter 100-foot version on the Gulch side. The bridge, 30 feet wide, would be accessible to bicyclists and pedestrians via staircases, ramps and glass elevators. It also would feature bands of raised park space along its entire surface.





> *The Metro Council approved a capital-spending plan in the spring that allocated $18 million for new bridge projects. The new pedestrian bridge would absorb most of it. Its construction could begin by spring or summer 2014, according to Macy, and would not require additional council approval.*
> “It would definitely increase traffic, and we’re definitely looking forward to it if it turns out,” said Riley Karp, manager at Coffee, Lunch, an establishment on 10th Avenue that would benefit from the access of Gulch residents to his side of the chasm.
> But the conceptual plan says its goal is not just connectivity and practicality but “to become a ‘place’ in its own right.”
> “The 700 ft. curving structure floats above the railroad gulch and is anchored with grand flights of stairs on either end, providing a needed link from the burgeoning mixed-use Gulch district to the rapidly transforming area in and around the new convention center,” it says.
> The plan calls for a series of gathering areas with nooks for musicians and other activities on the bridge’s surface. At night, the entire bridge would be lit.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

The Southern Land tower project is moving forward. Financing has been secured and construction is scheduled to start in the spring. Souther Land Co. also said they moving there headquarters to the tower taking up about one-third of the overall space.

*Green Hills mixed-use project advances*
*Southern Land Co. buys needed acreage for $13.5 million*
http://www.tennessean.com/article/20131005/BUSINESS02/310050072/2095/BUSINESS02

For those unfamiliar with the tower.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Progress on the 23-story |270 foot| $80 million luxury high-rise apartment tower: The Mondrian at 12th and Laurel











July 29th 2013




















August 14th 2013





























8/16/2013







8/16/2013






10/7/2013


----------



## Sterlyng65 (Oct 23, 2011)

Will Nashville ever have any buildings that will reach 100 stories.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Sterlyng65 said:


> Will Nashville ever have any buildings that will reach 100 stories.


I don't want to say never, but highly unlikely. The tallest building ever proposed for Nashville was the Signature tower at 70 floors and 1057 feet. It came close to happening, but it was cancelled due to the recession.

Here is the link to that thread, and the tower.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344749


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

The Gulch Crossings tower is getting ready to start.

*| 130ft | 8 fl | Prep* 

http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...s-Cassidy-Turley-Earl-Swensson?nclick_check=1

The tower.















And the old render.













Construction has also started on the Hilton Garden Inn hotel on KVB. It's 15 floors and 157 ft.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Site prep for the Gulch Crossings tower.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like instead of the 12th & Laurel tower being a luxury high-rise apartment tower, we might see the first high-rise condo tower in years. Ray Hensler is talking about converting the tower originally designed and financed as apartments, into a condo tower. The article in the Tennessean states that they are already in the process of tweaking the design to create more two-bedroom units and add penthouses to the project. It says he will make the decision in the next 30 days or so.

Also in the article they mention that "If Hensler’s building doesn’t convert, brokers see high interest from other developers leading to a new high-rise project in over the next 12 months."

Here is the article.

*More 2-bedroom units, penthouses in Gulch luxury apartments fuel condo speculation*
http://www.tennessean.com/article/20...095/BUSINESS02

and a bonus aerial shot of the tower from the article.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

A picture of the current progress of the Mondrian taken by nashvols this morning. Looks to be about the 16th or 17th floor, so roughly 7 more to go.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Two new designs are on the table for the 5th & Church site. One is a mixed-use tower that I don't have a picture of yet, and the other is a residential tower pictured below. Both of the new designs are proposed at 750ft. The architect for all three designs is Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture. Here is a link to their website...
http://smithgill.com/




















Here is the original design.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

gooooorgeous....:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ Thanks!

Here are the renders for the two new designs for 5th & Church I was talking about earlier. The first one is the mixed-use tower that I didn't have a picture of yet, and the second is the residential tower that I posted a picture of in the model. 

Both look fantastic but the mixed-use tower is incredible! Getting a little excited now for sure... Both of these two new designs are 750 feet tall.

Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architect http://smithgill.com/


















^ALTERNATIVE ONE: A mixed-use tower with corporate office space in the middle and residential at the top, with parking and street-level retail at the base. / Rendering by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architect









^ALTERNATIVE TWO: This is a proposed all-residential tower, with parking and street-level retail at the base. / Rendering by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architect


Here is the article about the two new designs.

http://www.tennessean.com/article/20.../2047/business


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Two other renders. 

Wish I had one of the mixed-use tower in the skyline like the residential one.


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

*Permit issued for Music Row apartment building*
http://nashvillepost.com/blogs/postb...tment_building


> Nashville-based Stonehenge Real Estate Group has secured a permit, valued at about $20.03 million, to undertake full-scale work on its 153-unit Artisan on 18th apartment building located in Music Row. Cambridge Swinerton LLC, which is based in Atlanta, is serving as general contractor for the project. Read more *here*.












*Permit secured for Westmont Apartments work*
http://nashvillepost.com/blogs/postb...partments_work













*Werthan Lofts rental units to convert to condos*
http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville...o-convert.html













> Nearly 100 units in Germantown's Werthan Lofts redevelopment will be converted to condos next year.
> Nashville Post reports that 98 units at the complex are being bought by Werthan Lofts LLC for $13.5 million. The LLC includes Mark Deutschmann, who is also president of the project's developer, Core Development Services. Village Real Estate Sources, founded by Deutschmann, will begin by selling units from the project's top floor.





> Deutschmann told the Nashville Post that they expect to take four years to sell the units. According to the Post, the first 33 units to go on sale are will be listed for between $179,000 and $329,000, with an average price of $250 per square foot.


 
*The exterior framing for the first of five proposed buildings to be built at Spectrum | Emery's Franklin Park development is finished and a Sept. 1 completion date for the building has been set, the company has announced. *

http://www.tennessean.com/article/20...095/BUSINESS02


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Some new renderings for the $150 million dollar AAA "Nashville Sounds" ballpark complex. The ballpark is expected to be completed by April 2015.










_







_
_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_




















_







_


----------



## MIRYDI (Jun 14, 2013)

Huge news this morning. 

*HCA moving Parallon, Sarah Cannon headquarters to North Gulch site. **$200 million project to shift from Palmer's West End Summit to site off Charlotte Avenue*

http://www.tennessean.com/article/20...nclick_check=1


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Paramount* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Giarratana


Architect: Goettsch


Residential: 200 units


Retail: 6,500 s.f. (604 sqm)


Height: 750ft (229m)


Floors: 68


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Asurion HQ* | The Gulch

Project facts


Address: 100 11th Avenue N


Status: Under construction


Developer: Highwoods


Architect: Hastings


Office: 543,000 s.f. (50,444 sqm)


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (743 sqm)


Floors: 11


August 18:











(@markhollin)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Broadwest* | West End

Official website: https://broadwestnashville.com

Project facts


Address: 1600 West End Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Propst


Architect: Cooper Carry


Residential: 196 units


Office: 510,000 s.f. (47,381 sqm)


Hotel: 237 rooms


Retail/creative space: 125,000 s.f. (11,613 sqm)


Height: 406ft, 326ft (124m, 99m)


Floors: 36, 22


September 3:




















(@markhollin)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*ONE22ONE* | The Gulch

Official website: https://one22onebroadway.com

Project facts


Address: 1221 Broadway


Status: Proposed


Developer: GBT


Architect: Gresham Smith


Office: 527,970 s.f. (49,050 sqm)


Retail: 17,784 s.f. (1,652 sqm)


Height: 420ft (128m)


Floors: 29


Renderings:


----------



## Ron-n-TN (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I dont get on here and post much, but I just posted this over on UP and thought you all would enjoy.

RECENTLY COMPLETED LARGE PROJECTS
THIS WILL INCLUDE PROJECTS FROM THE LAST SIX YEARS OR SO AS THIS IS PART OF THE STILL ONGOING CONSTRUCTION BOOM IN NASHVILLE.
I thought I would put the list together just to show the impact of the current construction boom. I consider the start of the boom loosely as just after the flood OF 2010, but the full impact did not become evident until 2013. IMO, the real catalyst for change was the start of the Music City Center / convention center in 2010 and the opening in 2013.

NASHVILLE STARTED AT A DISADVANTAGE TO OUR “SO CALLED” PEER CITIES, BUT HAVE MADE HUGE STRIDES PLAYING CATCH UP TO ROLL PAST MANY OTHER CITIES THAT WERE CONSIDERED PEER AS WELL. But, have we really rolled past them? Maybe in some areas, but not all. Nashville has many shortcomings such as no viable mass transit system or even a plan at this time and going with that is horrible traffic.
I believe every city has strong points and weak points and to compare one city to another is a bit of a misnomer, we all, however do it when traveling. Charlotte is not NYC as Nashville is not Atlanta. To compare any southern city with a northern city with the exception of New Orleans will always get you into trouble. Different times for different cities.
Several other areas in which Nashville falls short are homelessness, affordable housing, a living wage, lack of sidewalks on many urban streets, lack of major art museums(with permanent exhibits) and attractions, no amusement park, lack of a grid can be considered as well, and probably the biggest of all is a substandard public school system.
YEAR LISTED IS THE COMPLETION YEAR, TO THE BEST OF MY KNOWLEDGE.

CRITERIA FOR THE LIST ARE BUILDINGS OF 50 UNITS OR MORE, 5 STORIES OR MORE, SIGNIFICANT CULTURAL BUILDINGS OR OTHER STRUCTURES OF SIGNIFICANT VALUE OR SIGNIFICANCE TO THE BUILT ENVIRONMENT OF NASHVILLE.

As for the names of all of the apartments and condo buildings in Nashville, I for one, call for an end to all of the cliche ish names, which IMO is becoming tiresome. Note 16, Opus, Alto, Contralto, Octave, Cadence ...Please, Stop The Madness!!! Yes we have a brand, but let's not run it into the ground.
DOWNTOWN/SOBRO/THE GULCH
MUSIC CITY CENTER (2013)








Project type: CONVENTION CENTER
Status: COMPLETE
Size: 1.2 MILLION SQ FT
Price: 623 MILLION


OMNI HOTEL (2013)









Project type: HOTEL
Status: COMPLETE
Size: 21 STORIES 800 ROOMS
Price: 250 MILLION


CMHoF ADDIITON (2014)








Project type: MUSEUM EXPANSION
Status: COMPLETE
Size: 210,000 SQ FT
Price: 100 MILLION



GERMANTOWN VISTA (2013)









ELEVEN NORTH 2012 (THE START OF THE BOOM)









RYMAN LOFTS (2013)









ELLISTON 23 (2013)









PARK CENTRAL (2013)









2300 BERRY HILL (2014)









EVERGREEN GERMANTOWN (2013)










PINE STREET FLATS (2013)









HYATT PLACE (2013)









12 SOUTH FLATS (2013)










HOME 2 SUITES MIDTOWN (2013)









VILLAGE ROW @ 17TH (2013)









NOTE 16 (2013)









HOMEWOOD SUITES WEST END (2013)









1212 (2014) 80 MILLION









RESIDENCE INN & SPRINGHILL SUITES WEST END (2014)









RENASANT BANK WEST END (2014)









FORD ICE CENTER (2014)









ASCEND AMPHITHEATER (2015)









HILTON GARDEN INN SOBRO(2015)









FAIRFIELD INN GULCH (2015)









GULCH CROSSINGS (2015) 78 MILLION

















ARTISAN ON 18TH MUSIC ROW (2014)









LIFE POINT HOSP. HQ BRENTWOOD









AIG BRENTWOOD









FIRST TENNESSEE PARK NORTH CAPITAL (2015) 75 MILLION









SOUNDS PARKING GARAGE NORTH CAPITAL (2015) 20 MILLION


THE EDGE MIDTOWN (2015)










1505 DEMONBREUN DEMONBREUN HILL (2014)









1812 BELCOURT -HILLSBORO VILLAGE









HILL CENTER- HILLSBORO VILLAGE (ACKLEN FLATS)









ACKLEN (2015) WEST END 









THE TURNIP TRUCK (2015) WOODLAND STREET









AMPLIFY ON MAIN (2014) EAST NASHVILLE









715 WOODLAND (2014) EAST NASHVILLE










THE FLATS @ TAYLOR PLACE (2014)









THE MELROSE (2014) 









LENTZ HEALTH CENTER (2014)









OPUS 29 & OPUS 31, NOW CALLED DUET (2015)










CITY VIEW APARTMENTS (2015)









COURTYARD MARRIOTT GREEN HILLS 









8 CITY BLVD. (ONE CITY) (2016)









TERRA HOUSE (2016)









ASPIRE MIDTOWN (2016)









SESAC OFFICE BUILDING (2016)









THE DALLAS ON ELLISTON (2015)









ELEMENT MUSIC ROW (2016)










ONE METRO CENTER APARTMENTS (2016)









WESTIN (2016)









46 WEST APARTMENTS (2016)









HCA PARALLON (2016) (Part of the Capitol View Project)









HILL CENTER SYLVAN HEIGHTS (2016)









HILL CENTER BRENTWOOD









2700 CHARLOTTE (2016)









THE JAMES (2016)









1201 DEMONBREUN (2016)









THE CARILLON (2016)









909 FLATS (2016)


















BROADSTONE GERMANTOWN (2016)









MDHA PARKING GARAGE (2016)









ELITE HEALTH BUILDING (2016)


1818 CHURCH (2016)









THE CADENCE (2016)










THE SOBRO (2017)









HAYES STREET PARKING GARAGE (2017)









INFINITY (FORMALLY CRESCENT MUSIC ROW) (2017)









SKY HOUSE (2017)









STACKS ON MAIN (2017)









PEYTON STAKES (2017)









THE THOMPSON HOTEL (2017)









THE DINER (2017)









KIMPTON HOTEL (2017)









AERTSON RESIDENCES (2017)









THE MORRIS









THE BRIDGESTONE HQ 2017








Size: 30 STORIES/500,000 SQ FT
Price: 232.6 MILLION

505 CHURCH 








PROJECT TYPE: APARTMENTS
Size: 45 STORIES/ 550 UNITS/ 543'
Price: 155,000,000



222 2ND AVE SOUTH








Size: 25 stories/305'/ 391,000 SQ.FT.
Price: 100 MILLION +



CAMBRIA SUITES HOTEL








Project type: HOTEL
Size: 19 STORIES/255 ROOMS
Price: 50 MILLION


THE GOSSET








Price: 80 MILLION


RIVER HOUSE








Price: 36 MILLION


THE OLMSTED








Price: 48 MILLION


THE DUKE









THE MONROE









EASTSIDE HEIGHTS









THE CLEO









THE EASTLAND









8TH SOUTH CONDOS









IMT 8TH SOUTH BERRY HILL










TOP GOLF









BWSC









SOLIS GULCH CAPITOL VIEW










HAMPTON INN ADDITION









JW MARRIOTT 2018









TRI BRAND MARRIOTT 2018










VILLAGE 21









LC GERMANTOWN









VERTIS









2400 CRESTMOOR









TENNESSEE STATE MUSEUM









MILLENIUM MUSIC ROW









NOEL HOTEL-4TH AVE NORTH (A MIX OF REHAB AND NEW CONSTRUCTION)









THE BOBBY HOTEL-4TH AVE NORTH (A MIX OF REHAB AND NEW CONSTRUCTION)









DREAM HOTEL-4TH AVE NORTH (A MIX OF REHAB AND NEW CONSTRUCTION) (HISTORIC REPLICA)









ALLOY ON TECH HILL









FAIRGROUNDS EXPO CENTER









HCA OFFICE EXPANSION









BROADSTONE GULCH









VANDERBILT CHILDREN'S HOSPITAL EXPANSION









THE EDISON









FAMILY JUSTICE CENTER AND METRO POLICE HQ

















LIFEWAY OFFICE BUILDING CAPITOL VIEW









CAPITOL VIEW









CITY LIGHTS 2019









HOLIDAY INN (4TH & PEABODY)









DUAL BRAND HILTON (HILTON TRU & HOMEWOOD SUITES)









THE MOXY 3RD AVE REHAB & NEW CONSTRUCTION

















THE FLATS AT SILO BEND









THE MOXY HILLSBORO VILLAGE









FIELDHOUSE JONES









CENTENNIAL HOSP. ADDITION









HYATT HOUSE HOTEL 21ST AVE










OPRYLAND WATER PARK









BELLS BLUFF APARTMENTS









18TH & CHET









THE WABASH









ONE MUSIC CIRCLE SOUTH












THE VIBE 38









HAMMER MILL
STORAGE FACILITIES (PRIOR TO THIS GROWTH PERIOD, NASHVILLE HAD “0” MULTI LEVEL STORAGE FACILITIES. THE REGION RANKED AMONG THE TOP GROWTH AREAS OF THE COUNTRY FOR STORAGE FACILITIES DURING THIS CURRENT BOOM AND WE HAVE 8 MULTI-LEVEL FACILITIES CLOSE TO THE CORE.)
BERRY HILL STORAGE

FESSLERS LANE STORAGE (CITADEL)









5TH AVE. SOUTH STORAGE









3RD AVE.SOUTH STORAGE 6 STORY









CHARLOTTE AVE. STORAGE (CUBESMART)

3RD AVE. NORTH STORAGE , GERMANTOWN (NEARING COMPLETION)









PREMIER SELF STORAGE 2ND AVE NORTH









SPACE BOX WEST STORAGE (NEARING COMPLETION)









COLLEGE & UNIVERSITIES NASHVILLE HAS NO LESS THAN 7 4 YEAR COLLEGE AND UNIVERSITY CAMPUSES, INCLUDING VANDERBILT, BELMONT, TREVECCA, AQUINAS, LIPSCOMB, TSU, FISK, WITH A NUMBER OF OTHER 2 YEARS SCHOOLS INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO MEHARRY, & LINCOLN COLLEGE WATKINS COLLEGE OF ART, AMERICAN BAPTIST COLLEGE. WE HAVE LOST THE WELCH CAMPUS THE NASHVILLE, STATE & TECH CAMPUSES AT SEVERAL LOCATIONS AROUND TOWN.
BELMONT UNIVERSITY, IS BY ITSELF AS FAR AS CONSTRUCTION SINCE 2000, AND HAS NEARLY DOUBLED ITS ENROLLMENTS, SO HERE IS A RUNDOWN OF ALL PROJECTS ON THE CAMPUS AND THE APPROX. YEAR COMPLETED SINCE 2000.
ENROLLMENT NUMBERS TO THE RIGHT
BELMONT 8,481

“Belmont University’s student enrollment totalled 8,481 for the 2019 fall semester, making it the 19th consecutive year of record enrollment. This is a 57 percent increase since 2009, when enrollment was 5,393 students.”
BEAMAN STUDENT LIFE CENTER & CURB EVENT CENTER 2003









KENNEDY HALL 2003









BELMONT UNIVERSITY GORDEN INMAN CENTER 2006









POTTER/MAPLE HALL 2008









PATTON HALL & BEAR HOUSE 2010









MCWHORTER HALL 2010









RANDALL & SADIE BASKIN CENTER 2012









TWO OAKS HALL 2014









WEDGEWOOD ACADEMIC CENTER 2014









HORRELL HALL & DICKENS HALL









JOHNSON CENTER (2015)









BRUIN HILLS DORM AKA TALL HALL 2018










FISK/MEHARRY 855/831
MEHARRY DORMS MEHARRY COLLEGE (2014)









TURNER CENTER (2014)









TSU 6,503
TSU TRAINING FACILITY


TREVECCA 3,620
TREVECCA SCHOOL OF MUSIC










THE FLATS AT WALDEN GROVE









VANDERBILT 12,592
Vanderbilt is currently building a 500 million dollar campus along West End Ave that includes the Barnard campus as well as the new dorms to replace the 4 Carmicheal towers.
KISSAM HALL DORMS (2014) 115 MILLION









VANDERBILT TRAINING FACILITY









VANDERBILT SCHOOL OF ENGINEERING (2016)









VANDERBILT SCHOOL OF DIVINITY EXPANSION (section to the right)









VANDERBILT SCHOOL OF NURSING









BARNARD CAMPUS

















LIPSCOMB 4,642
THE JAMES D HUGHES CENTER









NURSING & HEALTH SCIENCES SIMULATION CENTER. 2013









MCFARLAND SCIENCE BUILDING 2016









THE VILLAGE II (BISON HALL) 2017









FIELDS ENGINEERING CENTER 2017









KEY REHAB/REUSE PROJECTS
TROLLY BARNS ROLLING MILL HILL (2013)









CITY WINERY (2015) ONE OF THE FIRST PROJECT SOUTH OF LAFAYETTE









THE SHEDS ON CHARLOTTE









LOFTS AT THE RESERVE









THE BELL TOWER









HOSTESS BUILDING CHARLOTTE AVE. THE FIRST OF A NUMBER OF REHAB PROJECT AND NEW CONSTRUCTION ALONG CHARLOTTE AVE.









21 C MUSEUM HOTEL (2017)









HOLSTON HOUSE (JAMES ROBERTSON REHAB)









THE FAIRLANE HOTEL-4TH AVE NORTH 









THE FACTORY MARKETPLACE (2019)









STOCKING 51 PHASE I & II COMPLETE, PHASE III UNDER WAY
PHASE I & II









UNDER CONSTRUCTION 

URBAN GROCERY STORES (IN 2000 WE HAD ZERO URBAN GROCERS IN NASHVILLE) SINCE THEN FIVE COMPLETED, HG HILL MARKET (VIRIDIAN),THE TURNIP TRUCK (GULCH),KROGER (21ST AVE SOUTH), PUBLIX BELLE MEADE & WHOLE FOODS (GREEN HILLS). NOW UNDER CONSTRUCTION THERE ARE FOUR, A WHOLE FOODS IN THE 1212 BROADWAY PROJECT, A PUBLIX IN THE CAPITOL VIEW PROJECT, A PUBLIX ON 8TH AVE. SOUTH, & A TURNIP TRUCK ON CHARLOTTE AVE IN WEST NASHVILLE. 

PUBLIX 8TH SOUTH









FOUR SEASONS HOTEL AND RESIDENCES 40 STORY 
350 MILLION









THE JOSEPH HOTEL 21 STORY









HYATT CENTRIC HOTEL 20 STORY

















FIFTH + BROAD OFFICE 24 STORY










FIFTH + BROAD RESIDENTIAL 34 STORY










DRURY PLAZA HOTEL 21 STORY










AMAZON TOWER ONE & TWO NASHVILLE YARDS









GRAND HYATT / NASHVILLE YARDS 23 STORY









2012 WEST END 25 STORY









1222 DEMONBREUN OFFICE PORTION OF GULCH UNION (ENDEAVOR)









ONE CITY (ON GOING) FURTHER CONSTRUCTION OF OFFICE BLDGS STALLED









THE VIRGIN HOTEL 15 STORY 









ENDEAVOR MIXED USE TOWER 1200 BROADWAY









908 DIVISION 16 STORY









LAQUINTA HOTEL 11 STORY









MARGARITAVILLE HOTEL 12 STORY










BROADWEST RESIDENTIAL 34 STORY

















BROADWEST OFFICE 21 STORY 

















SIXTH AVE S APARTMENTS (10 stories)









ASURION HQ THE GULCH

















EMBASSY SUITES 









ONE HOTEL









KENECT NASHVILLE










FEDERAL COURTHOUSE










THE GRADUATE HOTEL









VANDERBILT RESIDENTIAL CAMPUS & 20 STORY TOWER

















The growth of BNA cannot go unnoticed as one of the fastest growing airports in the nation over the past decade.
8.96 million passengers FY ending June 2010
17,171,821 million passengers FY ending June 2019
BNA EXPANSION 1.2 BILLION IN UPGRADES
Interim International Arrivals Building
Project Complete
Terminal Garage
Project Complete
Terminal Apron and Taxilane Expansion
Phase 1: To be completed Summer 2019
Currently in Progress
Phase 2: To be completed in 2023
Expanding Concourse D and Building a Central Utility Plant
To be completed Summer 2020
Currently in Progress
Expanding the Ticketing Lobby and Baggage Claim
To be completed Summer 2020
Currently in Progress
Additional Terminal Garage, Pedestrian Plaza and Airport Administrative Office Building
Garage to be Completed early 2020
Airport Administrative Office and Pedestrian Plaza to be completed Early 2021
Currently in Progress
On-Site Hotel and Additional Terminal Garage
Opening 2023
Currently in Programming and Design
Permanent International Arrivals Facility (IAF)
Opening 2023
Currently in Design
Terminal Lobby Renovation
To be completed in Late 2023
Currently in Design
Donelson Pike Relocation and Terminal Access Roadway Improvements 
To be completed in 2023
Currently in Design
AIRPORT CONSTRUCTION









PEABODY PLAZA OFFICE 9 STORY 










LIFESTYLE COMMUNITIES 3RD & ASH










SILO BEND

















STOCKING 51 SILOS (REHAB/REUSE, NEW CONSTRUCTION)









ILLUME









KNOX METRO CENTER 300 UNITS


CRIMINAL JUSTICE CENTER










1710 BELCOURT










BELMONT UNIVERSITY PERFORMANCE HALL









BELMONT UNIVERSITY GARAGE AND TENNIS FACILITY









HEALTH SCIENCES BUILDING (TSU)









TOWNPLACE SUITES GAY STREET DOWNTOWN









LUDLOW FLATS









CUMBERLAND BEHAVIORAL HEALTH









17TH & GRAND









NEUHOFF PROJECT/ DEMO STARTED ON THIS MULTI-PHASE APPROX. 20 ACRE MIXED USE PROJECT BY NEW CITY LLC. NEW CONSTRUCTION AND REHAB/REUSE OF OLD MEAT PACKING PLANT AND FORMER WAREHOUSE SITE.









CENTURY FARMS









CENTENNIAL TRISTAR GARAGE









BENTO BOX









MAY HOSIERY MILL (REHAB/REUSE) TO INCLUDE UPSCALE LONDON BASED SOHO HOTEL, RESTAURANTS, OFFICE SPACE, RETAIL.









STATE LIBRARY AND ARCHIVES









HYATT HOUSE HOTEL 5TH AND LEA









STAYBRIDGE SUITES CHARLOTTE AVE.









ENVISION CAYCE 500 MILLION DOLLAR PROJECT OVER 10 YEARS

























TWELFTH & WEDGEWOOD









VANDERBILT DORMS WEST END CAMPUS 









LIPSCOMB GARAGE









HOTEL AIR B & B









LKQ









12TH & DEMONBREUN OFFICE









BROADSTONE STOCKYARD FLATS









83 FREIGHT (PROJECT MADE OUT OF OLD SHIPPING CONTAINERS)









THE MANNING









ACCENT METRO CENTER (282 UNITS 4 BUILDINGS)









MBA WELLNESS CENTER 50 MILLION (NUMEROUS BUILDINGS HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THIS PRIVATE HIGHSCHOOL CAMPUS OVER THE PAST DECADE, THIS BEING THE LATEST ADDITION)









W HOTEL & RESIDENCES









THREE THIRTY THREE GULCH









805 LEA

















FAIRFIELD INN AND SUITES









TOWNEPLACE SUITES CHARLOTTE AVE - 11 STORY









SYLVAN SUPPLY ON CHARLOTTE









HAMPTON INN & SUITES 10 STORY CAPITOL VIEW









DONELSON STATION APARTMENTS









REDEVELOPMENT OF DONELSON PLAZA









THE SHINE CENTER LIPSCOMB









ENVISION CAYCE









HILL CENTER GREENWOOD
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT
CURRENT AND PAST OFFICE MARKET NUMBERS*
* NUMBERS BASED ON COLLIERS INTERNATIONAL OFFICE MARKET REPORT
NASHVILLE OFFICE MARKET: ANNUAL COMPARISONS AND TOTALS
THE NUMBERS ARE TELLING:



YEAR
# BLGS
INVENT.
VACANT-S/F
VAC%
U/C SF
RATE
2019*
643
56,260,556
3,951,259
7.60%
3,859,404
$28.05
2013
553
44,801,776
3,778,235
8.40%
1,135,471
$19.75
2012
552
44,763,776
3,931,937
8.80%
203,000
$19.50
2011
548
44,356,220
4,249,844
9.60%
250,000
$18.67
2010
544
44,153,710
4,249,844
10.70%
144,000
$18.99

*2019 2nd quarter numbers
From 2010, the Nashville Market has has grown by 99 office buildings, increased square footage space by 12,106,846 SQ. FT with another 3,859,404 currently under construction.
The overall occupancy rate is 7.6 % compared to the 2010 numbers of 10.70%, plus the overall sq. ft. rental rate is $9.06 higher.
Keep in mind that this is the entire Middle TN market and all classes of office space.

Over the past 9 years, Nashville has filled 7,852,548 SQ FT of office space for a total 52,007,258 SQ.FT. A large amount of the under construction space is already leased, leaving the door open for more office construction.

Approximate amount of proposed office space proposed ??????????????????

PROPOSED
PARAMOUNT AT THIS POINT TOWER LOOKS TO BE IN JEOPARDY DUE TO LAND ISSUE WITH METRO)











ONE KVB /PROJECT IN DOUBT & ON HOLD









127 ROSA PARKS/ 24 STORY









SWERDLING HOTEL (FAIRMONT?) 36 STORY & 16 STORY COMPANION HOTEL









NASHVILLE YARDS MASTER PLAN (3 BUILDINGS UNDER CONSTRUCTION)









NASHVILLE YARDS 40 STORY OFFICE









NASHVILLE YARDS 15 STORY OFFICE









NASHVILLE YARDS RESIDENTIAL BUILDING 18 STORY









MGM HOTEL-ENTERTAINMENT COMPLEX /AEG NASHVILLE YARDS SEPT 2019 START

















3415 MURPHY ROAD 14 STORY / APPROVED









15 MUSIC SQUARE WEST









ONE22ONE BROADWAY 29 STORY OFFICE TOWER









STATION DISTRICT TOWER 1 32 STORY/ LATE 2019 START









STATION DISTRICT TOWER 2 32 STORY









STATION DISTRICT TOWER 3 34 STORY









STATION DISTRICT TOWER 4 34 STORY









THE MOORE OFFICE TOWER (16 STORY & WILL INCREASE IN HEIGHT AS RECENTLY ADDED sq ft)









HENSLER RESIDENTIAL TOWER 32 STORY ROLLING MILL HILL









1810 BROADWAY GREYSTAR 26 STORY & 16 STORY APPROVED









12TH & DEMONBREUN GULCH UNION HOTEL 16 STORY 









12TH & DEMONBREUN GULCH UNION RESIDENTIAL 28 STORY 









ONE KVB CIRCLE/ MAINLAND OFFICE TOWER









BROADWAY HOTEL 21 STORY









BUCKINGHAM GULCH (PROJECT ON LIFE SUPPORT)









THE LANDINGS AT RIVER NORTH PHASE I 2020 START









RIVER NORTH FUTURE PHASE









HOTEL INDIGO EXPANSION 13 STORY ADDITION









8TH & BASS MIXED USE PROJECT AT THE SOUTHERN EDGE OF DOWNTOWN













SOCCER STADIUM/MIXED USE









SOUNDS APARTMENTS (THE DERBY)









LC SOBRO PHASE II









HAMPTON INN/HILTON TRU GULCH









HAVEN IN THE GULCH









GULCH PEDESTRIAN BRIDGE (OLD IMAGE)









LIFESTYLE COMMUNITIES THE NATIONS









FINERY WEHO NEXT PHASE









TAPESTRY HOTEL









GATEWAY GERMANTOWN (PROJECT SEEMS TO HAVE STALLED)









CHEATHAM PLACE MDHA APARTMENTS ROSA PARKS









SOMERA ROAD PROJECT (8TH AVE. SOUTH) (REHAB/REUSE/NEW CONSTRUCTION)









NASHVILLE WAREHOUSE COMPANY









LINDSEY'S CORNER









MARRIOTT EDITION HOTEL GULCH 16 STORY









STANZA HOTEL (POD HOTEL)









ALTO (215 15TH AVE N)









CONTRALTO (MCMILLAN & CHURCH)









NOVEL AT EDGEHILL









WATER TOWER CONDOS









5 CITY PLACE









7 CITY PLACE-ONEC1TY









SWH PROJECT (THE HAMILTON & HUME HOUSE)









VANDERBILT GRADUATE HOUSING CAMPUS (DUE TO START LATE 2019)









THE BRIAN PAUL HOTEL 320 MILLION 









11TH HOUSE HOTEL (ON HOLD)









HEAVENS DOOR DISTILLERY









COURTYARD & FAIRFIELD INN EAST BANK & RESIDENTIAL









PANATTONI MUSIC ROW -1030 MUSIC ROW









ACKLEN PARK RESIDENTIAL









5800 CENTENNIAL









405 40TH









LIPSCOMB COLLEGE OF BUSINESS









PRICE DEVELOPMENT GROUP PROJECT (OLD SALT BARN LOCATION CHARLOTTE AVE)
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

ALLIANCE COMMUNITIES THE NATIONS
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

CANOPY BY HILTON THE GULCH (11 STORY)
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

805 DIVISION DINERSTEIN VANTAGE (11 STORY)
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

THE TENNESSEAN SITE (DEMO IN PROGRESS) RUMORED TO BE 2 20-30 STORY BUILDINGS
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

NORTH POINT HOSPITALITY HOTEL (18TH & CHURCH) 2 HOTELS TOTAL OF 350 ROOMS
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

WOODFIELD DEVELOPMENT PROJECT (16TH & STATE) 292 UNITS
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

8TH & DIVISION (SE VENTURE PROJECT) 
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

UT HEALTH SCIENCE CENTER (STALLED) (VERY LONG RANGE)
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

SKYLINE EAST/ 15 ACRE, MULTI BUILDING MIXED USE PROJECT BETWEEN I-24 & ELLINGTON PARKWAY ON THE EAST SIDE. 4 TO 15 STORY BUILDINGS.
NO RENDERING AT PRESENT

MULTI ACRE PROJECTS 
IN ADDITION TO CAPITOL VIEW (18 ACRES), NASHVILLE YARDS (15 ACRES), ONECITY (18 ACRES) THE FOLLOWING THREE ARE LONG RANGE PROJECTS ON THE NORTH AND EAST SIDE.
THE FIRST WILL HAVE A FIRST PHASE UNDERWAY AT THE START OF 2020 WITH METRO KICKING IN 20 MILLION IN INFRASTRUCTURE WORK.
THE LAST TWO HAVE A LOW CHANCE GETTING DONE ANYTIME SOON.
THIS IS IN ADDITION TO THE MANY MULTI-ACRE PROJECTS UNDERWAY OR PLANNED IN THE NEARBY COUNTIES, ESPECIALLY WILLIAMSON WHERE THERE ARE MULTIPLE PROJECTS UNDER CONSTRUCTION.
ALL OF THE BELOW PROJECTS ARE FOCUSED ON THE NORTH SIDE OF TOWN AND ALONG THE CUMBERLAND RIVER. 

THE LANDINGS AT RIVER NORTH (20 TO 40 MID-RISE & HIGH-RISE BUILDINGS)

















RIVER PARK ON THE CUMBERLAND









WEST TRINITY










TSU PLAN (LONG RANGE PLAN FOR EXPANSION OF TSU CAMPUS)
































THE FUTURE

BNA FUTURE EXPANSION/ ANOTHER 2.8 BILLION IN EXPANSION BY 2033

MUSIC CITY CENTER EXPANSION PLANS
Just three years after opening a 20 million dollar expansion took place and now after six years, the center is looking toward another major expansion due to the growth of the market here.
Currently RFP’s were supposed to have been issued and a new master plan will take around 18 months to complete.

METRO URBAN RENEWAL PROJECTS “LONG RANGE” 15-20 YEAR BUILD OUT. BOTH OF THESE ARE CONCEPTUAL AT THIS MOMENT, BUT THEY WILL FOLLOW THE MODEL OF ENVISION CAYCE BEING MIXED USE AND MIXED INCOME NEIGHBORHOODS, DEMOLISHING THE OLD BARRACKS STYLE, LOW INCOME HOUSING. THIS WILL ALSO ALLOW CRIME TO BE LOWERED AND ENCOURAGE DEVELOPMENT ALONG THE 12 SOUTH AND THE LAFAYETTE/MURFREESBORO ROAD CORRIDORS.

ENVISION EDGEFIELD









ENVISION SUDEKUM NAPIER









TRANSIT
Currently there is no plan in place. The last two plans have been defeated by either public opinion or by a Metro vote. The first not being ambitious enough and the second probably too ambitious and too expensive to start with.

Metro seems to have studied this issue to death and the members of the Urban Planet group could probably offer just as good of a solution as the plans Metro has come up with in the past, with zero cost.
The next mayor will have to tackle this issue one way or the other and the governor has stated that the state law probably needs to change in order for the state to be involved in financing any plan, before growth is stalled.
There will have to be an integrated regional plan, that works from the inside out.

It does look as if the Airport Authority and the Nashville Visitors Corporation in conjunction with the Music City Center will probably end up financing its own rail line at some point from the airport to the SoBro area, as money is in the budget on both ends of the line for infrastructure work. It remains to be seen what will be done and who will build this line.

To say that the regional RTA has a plan is a misconceived notion at this point in time as well. Metro along with the mayors of the surrounding counties are part of the RTA that in effect have done very little other than to study. The last RTA plan and study was done in 2016 and now is three years old. The RTA plan can be seen here. 

The Improve act passed by the state gives local governments the power to pass referendums to pass a transit plan, the first of which was defeated in Nashville. At this point in time I have not seen a lot of improvements from the improve act other than the long awaited fix of I 440 that was 20 years overdue.

The state has the power to build toll roads but are too afraid to do it and the State of Tennessee is a pay as you go State so no money can be borrowed for roads or improvements.


POPULATION
THE MSA POPULATION HAS GROWN BY 341,027 PEOPLE OVER THE LAST 9 YEARS.

If the numbers below are correct, the Nashville MSA is already ahead of the 2025 population projections from the GNRC as of July 1, 2018.
Geographic Area
July 1, 2018[1]
2010 Census
2000 Census
1990 Census
1980 Census
1970 Census
1960 Census
1950 Census
Nashville-Davidson–Murfreesboro–Franklin*
1,930,961
1,589,934
1,311,789
985,026
850,505
541,108
399,743
321,758
*Wiki

Population & Employment Forecast for the Nashville Area MPO*
* Greater Nashville Regional Council

Year
MPO
Davidson
Maury
Robertson
Rutherford
Sumner
Williamson
Wilson
People
2006
1,394,928
613,856
77,550
61,708
230,980
148,534
159,094
103,206
2015
1,637,000
654,879
89,371
73,949
288,734
172,232
229,052
128,783
2025
1,904,300
702,871
101,595
87,563
349,083
197,500
308,328
157,360
2035
2,174,914
752,326
114,005
101,324
409,986
223,124
387,970
186,179

FROM NASHVILLE NEXT NUMBERS 
These numbers are from two different sources, one being consevative and the other not. I think the true numbers will lie somewhere in the middle of the highlighted numbers below. Again, just my opinion, but Nashville needs to break the 2% growth mark every year for the MSA. In 2018 the MSA did break that number at 2.24% to come in at the 7th fastest growing MSA in the nation. Some of the ring counties are hitting numbers in the 3% and above range, but Davidson has only hit over 2 % in 2012 and for the last 3 years being under a 1% growth rate.
Total Population
2010 census
Woods & Poole
Woods & Poole
UT CBER
UT CBER
DIFFERENCE




Numbers 2040
Change
Numbers 2040
Change


Cheatham
39,105
64,380
25,275
41,236
2,131
23,144
Davidson
626,681
813,297
186,616
777,037
150,356
36,260
Dickson
49,666
80,209
30,543
53,543
3,877
26,666
Maury
80,956
116,509
35,553
123,773
42,817
-7,264
Montgomery
172,331
308,759
136,428
254,284
81,953
54,475
Robertson
66,283
113,350
47,067
87,164
20,881
26,186
Rutherford
262,604
592,812
330,208
531,193
268,589
61,619
Sumner
160,645
238,950
78,305
232,586
71,941
6,364
Williamson
183,182
536,434
353,252
334,781
151,599
201,653
Wilson
113,993
231,902
117,909
172,285
58,292
59,617
Sum
1,755,446
3,096,602
1,341,156
2,607,882
852,436
488,720

Just a few of the larger county 2018 numbers are listed below.

Montgomery County 2019 population numbers 200,015 The 2040 numbers here may be accurate.

Rutherford county 2019 population numbers 316,677 

Williamson 2018 231,729

Wilson 2018 140,625 

Sumner 2018 187,149

DAVISON COUNTY GROWTH RATES FROM 2011 TO 2018

DISMAL NUMBERS FOR THE LAST THREE YEARS AND YES WE ARE BEHIND OUR PEERS!

We will know a lot more once the 2020 census is done.

I am unsure as to why the numbers are so low , but I can speculate.
1)cost of housing increase.
2) available housing.
3) most of the units built in the core were STR’s or STR conversions.

I wanted to give the numbers for the cities Nashville is compared to the most and I use the County numbers since Nashville is a Metro form of Gov. and the county numbers give a closer picture of what is really happening.
2018
692,587
3,581
0.52%
2017
689,006
1,576
0.23%
2016
687,430
6,546
0.96%
2015
680,884
10,704
1.60%
2014
670,180
9,724
1.47%
2013
660,456
11,054
1.70%
2012
649,402
13,575
2.14%
2011
635,827
8,074
1.29%
*World Population Review
Compared to Travis County Texas

2018
1,248,743
20,972
1.71%
2017
1,227,771
21,388
1.77%
2016
1,206,383
26,210
2.22%
2015
1,180,173
27,415
2.38%
2014
1,152,758
30,173
2.69%
2013
1,122,585
25,513
2.33%
2012
1,097,072
35,353
3.33%
2011
1,061,719
31,180
3.03%
Mecklenburg County

2018
1,093,901
16,590
1.54%
2017
1,077,311
20,646
1.95%
2016
1,056,665
23,383
2.26%
2015
1,033,282
22,870
2.26%
2014
1,010,412
19,627
1.98%
2013
990,785
23,702
2.45%
2012
967,083
23,333
2.47%
2011
943,750
20,492
2.22%
Wake County NC (Raleigh)Wake

2018
1,092,305
20,419
1.90%
2017
1,071,886
23,505
2.24%
2016
1,048,381
25,950
2.54%
2015
1,022,431
24,642
2.47%
2014
997,789
23,782
2.44%
2013
974,007
22,113
2.32%
2012
951,894
23,165
2.49%
2011
928,729
21,847
2.41%

CONTINUED BUSINESS RECRUITMENT

According to many sources the trend will continue for the foreseeable future of business relocation and expansion to Middle TN. Business leaders that have relocated from NY and California companies have indicated that this is just the beginning.

For this to continue the issues of affordable and available housing, transit, homelessness, and public education are going to have to be key areas that Nashville will have to make major improvements to.

The bright side is that the State may be starting to come around after hearing that transit is going to be a sticking point for new business relocation, so the state will have to take an active role.
The state is doing more with higher education as far as free 2 year tech schools and making this available to all Tenneseans.
Metro is making some headway with affordable housing and hopefully that will continue if the administration changes.
Transit is going to have to be dealt with at some point by Metro, the MD TN region and the State, otherwise things will grind to a halt. I do think the next two years things are going to start to happen. (Just a guess and my opinion).
The state is already a very business friendly state tax wise and that will continue to draw business here from around the country, maybe not to the downtown, but at least to the Middle TN area. I do continue to see the central core to continue to grow and become its own viable group of neighborhoods in the future.

NEIGHBORHOODS PAST, PRESENT & FUTURE

The major changes we have seen in Nashville over the past decade is the rise of many of the urban neighborhoods to viable and now unaffordable areas of town. East Nashville and Sylvan Park led the way in the late 90s into the early 2000s and was followed by Gemantown, Salemtown, then the 12 South area, The Nations, Historic Buena Vista and now WEHO. Many of these areas were working class or minority neighborhoods that have since been gentrified and some are priced out of reach by many Nashvillians. Some of these areas are still experiencing lots of property crime as they are on the fringe of other neighborhoods that are not as well off as these areas.
Problems such as too many AirBnBs are in some of the neighborhoods meaning there are many transient residents and non permanent residents thus no neighborhood.
Many of the areas are having tall and skinnies built which just are not as appealing to as many people as traditional housing.
At some point this will hopefully take care of itself, but many folks are priced out of these once traditional neighborhoods.
This may explain the slow population growth over the last three years as Nashville's growth is eclipsed by our peer cities county growth by any where from 1 to 2 percentage points given the year looked at above.
One area that is not activated right now is the Midtown area north of West End and once the BroadWest project is complete I do think there will be a host of other projects in that area and that will become its own district.

My takeaway, is that maybe we are becoming a victim of our own success in some of these areas, but of course this is always up for debate on the board.
Everyone can disagree with me on the speculation here as this is speculation on my part, but I do welcome comments on the reasons why Nashville is not doing well population wise.
I just don't know for sure!
I can go on with a dissertation but I am sure everyone is at information overload at this point in time.

HOPE YOU HAVE ENJOYED


----------



## Ron-n-TN (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry the formatting and resizing of images and tables seem to be funky on the site.


----------



## Arzotino (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, you've done some really impressive work here.


----------



## yeahbabyuhhuh (May 10, 2016)

I took about 500 photos around Nashville on a pair of walks this past Sunday and Monday, Dec 1 & Dec 2. 

Amazon:




























































































Somebody held out...not sure what they'll be able to build on a small 50x100 lot:


----------



## appetitefordestructi (Jun 29, 2019)

Nashville is booming like Seattle,amazing


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*5th & Broadway* | Downtown

Official website: https://www.fifthandb.com

Project facts


Address: 501 Commerce Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Oliver McMillan/Spectrum


Architect: Gresham Smith


Residential: 386 units


Office: 372,000 s.f. (34,560 sqm)


Retail: 183,000 s.f. (17,001 sqm)


Height: 415ft, 320ft (127m, 98m)


Floors: 34, 26


December 12:











(@Sean Blackdog)


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Wow so no shortage of construction going on in Nashville I see . Theres a remarkably consistent theme among the high rise office type buildings and mid rise residential blocks and a dinstinctly North American look in nearly all of them which is interesting. Thanks for posting all those photos it must have been a lot of work!


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm super impressed by Nashville. The percentage of designs here that I'd deem "very good" is sweeping. Much more quality activity happening here than most other American cities full stop, let alone something of Nashville's size


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*805 Lea Avenue* | SoBro

Project facts


Address: 805 Lea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: AMG


Architect: Hastings


Residential: 375 units


Height: 310ft (94m)


Floors: 29


February 19:











(@markhollin)


Rendering:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Trei Real Estate Begins Construction on Nashville Community.*










Trei Real Estate GmbH has found its third residential project in the U.S., working with its joint venture partner Proffitt Dixon Partners (PDP) on a 221-unit community in Nashville, Tenn.

The joint venture started construction on Queens at Wedgewood-Houston, representing Trei Real Estate’s first project in Tennessee. The $62 million (53 million euro) project is expected to be completed in 2023.

The approximately 173,000-square-foot (16,100-square-meter) community will have its units spread throughout three- and four-story buildings. Queens at Wedgewood-Houston will also be built with a rooftop music studio, saltwater pool, fitness center, dog park, roof terrace, restaurant space on the ground floor and private workspaces. The community is located in the city’s Wedgewood-Houston neighborhood giving residents a short commute to downtown Nashville.

*BUILDING OUT A SOUTHEASTERN U.S. PORTFOLIO*
Besides Queens at Wedgewood-Houston, Trei Real Estate is also working with PDP on two other projects in southeastern U.S. The Düsseldorf, Germany-based company first entered the U.S. market by partnering with PDP on Briley Apartments, a 359-unit project in Charlotte, N.C., in January 2019. The Charlotte community is nearing completion and currently in its lease-up process.

As a local developer, PDP has completed many projects in the Charlotte area. PDP completed a 230-unit community in the city’s Uptown neighborhood in 2016 as well as a 245-unit community in the Ballantyne neighborhood in 2019. In a neighboring state, PDP is also currently working on a 224-unit project in the Mount Pleasant suburb of Charleston, S.C. alongside Trei Real Estate, with an expected completion in 2022.

Pepijn Morshuis, CEO of Trei Real Estate, said in prepared remarks that the U.S. is an important market for the company’s residential real estate strategy, alongside its investments in Poland and Germany. Morshuis also said in his prepared statement that Trei Real Estate currently has a total of five residential projects worth $377 million (320 million euros) under development in the U.S.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Some of the tallest either under construction or proposed.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

And here are the under 400 ft tall projects either under construction or proposed. but more than 15 floors, in no particular order.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

*It's been six weeks since the previous listing, so it's time to update. Enjoy.*

These two have been revised to a final plan as construction will start soon. The number of 600-footer height is nailed down. Amazon may be moving into a 600-footer!!

















Also, in the massive Nashville Yards development, some residential development.


















Peabody Union will break ground soon and has revealed final plans.









And some more recent announcements.

























































Stay tuned. We will add another city's worth of high-rises in a couple of months (several 40+ story buildings in the works).

*EDIT;* And just like that, one was revealed today (Friday).


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

This is a mash-up of almost all the buildings over 15 floors rising and proposed in Nashville right now. They are shown close to scale and arranged per urban district. Other than that, there is no particular order. No labels, but the whole picture should be impressive, nevertheless.
The first few buildings in the Midtown district are my graphics as the rendering did not lend itself well for clipping and pasting.
Add all this to the current skyline!!


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Was just in Nashville 2 and 3 weeks ago. First time was in the Vanderbilt University area, had to make a stop at the VA Hospital. That tower looks like it's been there forever. New. Impressed. It's beautiful BTW. Then I went to a friends place out in Lebanon. Where we went on a road trip and eventually a week later came back to Nashville. Went downtown, hit Broadway, Blake Shelton's place, Hard Rock and then that new 3 story eatery across from the Old Opry. Saw the Country Music Hall of Fame. I mean I was impressed. Super impressed. All that constructions, phenomenal. If I had one suggestion that would be to cut back on so many new glass buildings. Add some cladding. Though it still looks great.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Vanderbilt is rebuilding its campus and on West End Avenue they have built and are building a series of 'collegiate gothic' style academic/residential buildings. Not too many years ago you could drive down West End and not know Vanderbilt was there. Now you know!









These along with incredible development at other universities, topflight museums, world class symphony halls, and parks are a large part of Nashville's outstanding growth and what makes a city a great city.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Nashville-Murfreesboro-Franklin region surpasses 2 million residents in census update*



 https://www.thecentersquare.com/tennessee/nashville-murfreesboro-franklin-region-surpasses-2-million-residents-in-census-update/article_8683cf90-ac6e-11ec-bac4-53a59fde8b78.html



Nashville is now in the 2 million club.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

The last six weeks have been slow with regard to new high-rise announcements, but there were two.
The Paseo development in Nashville's SoBro District is request allowance for extra height to go from the originally planned 20 floors to a 30-floor building.

















And a 20-story proposal was revealed for Nashville's Midtown district near Music Row.

































Maybe things will pick up soon. Word on the street is there are drawings of the new proposed domed stadium already. And we are waiting on the 49 story Tishman Tower renderings.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

jonathaninATX said:


> *Nashville-Murfreesboro-Franklin region surpasses 2 million residents in census update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now if they could add the 315,000+ Clarksville (45 miles away) MSA to Nashville's, it would be more impressive.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Nashville is thinking taller in its high-rise construction now. Not long ago, a 20-story building was big news, now 40 stories is becoming common.
Here is a list of the 40's rising or proposed that we know of (and a couple of near misses).


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Man, I thought Ritz Carlton had already started!


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

> Man, I thought Ritz Carlton had already started!


Hold up was for city's installation of new sewer lines and I understand it should start soon.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is an aerial view of just one small area of downtown Nashville from a local television's helicopter (5-10-2022).
The 30 story Amazon 2 is just out of the picture and there are 3 others that would be in this view that we have no renderings yet (30+, 46, 48 floors).










Here is my card for reference.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

*Four more* newly revealed high-rise projects in the last few weeks'

This one is downtown a block away from the Live at Nashville Yards entertainment district.


















...and a 25-story office building and a 30-story residential in the El Paseo development in South Gulch.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

^^^ That was yesterday,

v v v This is today.


















*35 Stories/448 ft/750 ROOM HOTEL;  EDIT: BRAND NOT REVEALED














*


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

^ That’s gorgeous!


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

It's a Nashville thing!! v v v v v


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cfof8M-uk1b/











__
http://instagr.am/p/Cfqx7MaOGIo/



> Parking levels wrapped in a custom designed and crafted stainless steel Morse code interpretation of John Coltrane’s “A Love Supreme” draw inspiration from the site’s industrial past and the pulsing music of the city.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*One22One | 110 m | 360 ft | 26 fl | T/O*

Train by Denise Tschida, on Flickr


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Two reveals today. One is a three-tower development in Midtown.









And a 24-story proposal for the SoBro District.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

A nice Google Earth Maps mockup by Postrural on the Urban Planet forum showing proposed projects for Nashville. 

Red is under construction; 
teal is proposed, 
green is proposed but delayed; 
purple is projected but still undefined. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549351397807849472


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Photo of the skyline on 9/18. I'm not sure what all of these projects are, maybe @PHofKS and @mattec can tell us?

Defining a New Skyline by Elaina Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

A Chicagoan said:


> Photo of the skyline on 9/18. I'm not sure what all of these projects are, maybe @PHofKS and @mattec can tell us?
> 
> Defining a New Skyline by Elaina Williams, on Flickr


^^^Those (looking west) are for the eventual construction of five high-rises up to 43 stories, a 12-story mixed-use building with movie theaters and bowling alleys and a 4,000-seat performance venue in the Nashville Yards development as shown here (looking east). 









The crane in the upper left of the quoted photo is the first of three, maybe four high-rises planned by the Tidal Real Estate company a block west of Nashville Yards.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Another view of the above discussed Nashville Yards district.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574161410581737472


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

This was just revealed.









The Nashville 'Midtown' area is ready to add many high-rises in a small area. This is just a small section of what is called Midtown. There is a whole lot more high-rise development proposed to the west of this view.









And this is to start soon and because of its location on the fringes of the Nashville Urban district it will have the best view in the city of the entire 25-block long skyline.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

PHofKS said:


> Two reveals today. One is a three-tower development in Midtown.
> View attachment 3649261


Some better renderings. Except you can only see two of the towers from this pov.



























A group out of Vancouver, Canada is behind the development.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, two more!
14th and Hynes; 40 story, 480' Residential and a 36 story, 430' Hotel/Condos in Nashville's Midtown District. Pictures are from the City's Development Tracker.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

PHofKS said:


> This was just revealed.
> View attachment 3930569
> 
> 
> ...


Some new renderings I found on the Nashville Development Tracker city owned web site.

Looking west.









Looking East.









View from I-40 looking south.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Nashville AMAZES.


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

So cool! It has a chicagoan look for me


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Nashville's Midtown does it again.
A 29 story Residential/Hotel Tower at 16th and McGavock.
Some renderings from the Nashville Development Tracker.

A view of the district. It does not include any part of downtown.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I know Nashville rejected a poorly-thought-out light rail proposal before, but have there been any more mass transit plans for the city? Seems like there's a fair amount of dense development happening, and without good mass transit, it'll just strangle the city.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

aquaticko said:


> I know Nashville rejected a poorly-thought-out light rail proposal before, but have there been any more mass transit plans for the city? Seems like there's a fair amount of dense development happening, and without good mass transit, it'll just strangle the city.


Baffling for me: Nashville is said to have few if any promising plans for mass-transit. Yet, the very demographic that favors mass-transit is flooding the city.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Dale said:


> Baffling for me: Nashville is said to have few if any promising plans for mass-transit. Yet, the very demographic that favors mass-transit is flooding the city.


 Nothing openly discussed. The city has $4.5 billion worth of projects going into the East Bank district right now and a multibillion-dollar rapid transit program would probably not be any more popular now than in the past when one was defeated overwhelmingly in a referendum.
Having said that, the airport (BNA) under a $1.4 billion expansion project right now has been openly promoting prospects for having light rail access and that makes you wonder what they know. I can see installation of a line from downtown to the airport that would be very busy happening soon, maybe before the new stadium is built. But that's just my speculation.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm going to post some end of the year development summaries starting with a slideshow of projects completed or at least topped out during 2022.

































































































































































































































































































Next group will be of the projects under construction.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, the second of three lists; significant tall and other important projects underway that still have a significant amount of construction to go. 
Please excuse the mis-aligned labels as they loaded that way for no apparent reason.


----------

